
Tête-à-Tête about Death - rustoo
https://www.asianage.com/life/more-features/160819/tte-tte-about-death.html
======
ta1234567890
Really interesting and powerful initiative.

Death is a huge tabu in most western cultures, this in turn inhibits us from
exploring our feelings and thoughts about it, thus creating a lot of
unnecessary pain/suffering.

Hopefully more groups like this are formed everywhere in the world.

PS: someone just sent me this related link
[https://deathoverdinner.org](https://deathoverdinner.org)

------
taneq
> The tone of the poster announcing the event is diametrically opposite to the
> topic set to take centre-stage because instead of the Grim Reaper, it
> features the colourful characters of the popular animated sitcom, BoJack
> Horseman, chatting about what seems to be, well, death.

Um, Bojack Horseman is _dark_. We moved on from “animation is funny happy
shows for kids” a long time ago.

